# Cracco lascia Masterchef. Chi al suo posto nel 2018?



## admin (5 Marzo 2017)

Carlo Cracco ha annunciato che lascerà Masterchef Italia per dedicarsi, totalmente, al nuovo mega locale (bistrot, pasticceria, bar, ristorante) che nascerà a Milano in Galleria Vittorio Emanuele. Dall'edizione di Masterchef 2018, dunque, ci sarà un nuovo giudice, forse una donna come confidato dallo stesso Cracco.


----------



## VonVittel (5 Marzo 2017)

La madre di Bastianich


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Marzo 2017)

possono benissimo andare avanti i 3 compagni attuali. 

in 4 sono fin troppi.


----------



## Raryof (5 Marzo 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> possono benissimo andare avanti i 3 compagni attuali.
> 
> in 4 sono fin troppi.



Sono in quattro perché le scenette comiche funzionano meglio, o almeno credo, ma se dovranno sceglierne un altro sceglieranno sicuramente una donna altrimenti tutti si aspetteranno qualcuno simile a Cracco.


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2017)

Penso che alla fine prenderanno Cristina Bowerman (Joker). Anche se non è per nulla televisiva.


----------



## Raryof (5 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Penso che alla fine prenderanno Cristina Bowerman (Joker). Anche se non è per nulla televisiva.



Sarebbe tragica, secondo me avrebbe qualche chance pure il buon Iginio.


----------



## Il Genio (6 Marzo 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sono in quattro perché le scenette comiche funzionano meglio, o almeno credo, ma se dovranno sceglierne un altro sceglieranno sicuramente una donna altrimenti tutti si aspetteranno qualcuno simile a Cracco.





Admin ha scritto:


> Penso che alla fine prenderanno Cristina Bowerman (Joker). Anche se non è per nulla televisiva.





Raryof ha scritto:


> Sarebbe tragica, secondo me avrebbe qualche chance pure il buon Iginio.



Ho una carissima amica in ambienti Sky elevati e secondo le voci che le arrivano (tutte da dimostrare e confermare) il prescelto dovrebbe essere proprio Iginio Massari


----------



## fabri47 (6 Marzo 2017)

Mai seguito, ma penso che alla gente interessi per gli insulti degli chef.


----------



## Raryof (6 Marzo 2017)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Ho una carissima amica in ambienti Sky elevati e secondo le voci che le arrivano (tutte da dimostrare e confermare) il prescelto dovrebbe essere proprio Iginio Massari



Ahahha ma dai, giuro che l'ho sparata così, però può essere eh, ogni anno è lì.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Marzo 2017)

Massari sarebbe ottimo. Mi piacerebbe anche quel tedesco/austriaco cattivissimo, non ricordo il nome.

Ma se come l'anno scorso la finale sarà una farsa, e faranno vincere di nuovo il concorrente peggiore (la barista antipatica, salvata in tutti i modi possibili perchè personaggio) solo per ragioni di audience, sarà l'ultima volta che mi hanno come spettatore.
Va bene una volta, ma due è troppo.


----------



## smallball (6 Marzo 2017)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Ho una carissima amica in ambienti Sky elevati e secondo le voci che le arrivano (tutte da dimostrare e confermare) il prescelto dovrebbe essere proprio Iginio Massari



grande scelta....Iginio idolo!!


----------



## smallball (6 Marzo 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Massari sarebbe ottimo. Mi piacerebbe anche quel tedesco/austriaco cattivissimo, non ricordo il nome.
> 
> Ma se come l'anno scorso la finale sarà una farsa, e faranno vincere di nuovo il concorrente peggiore (la barista antipatica, salvata in tutti i modi possibili perchè personaggio) solo per ragioni di audience, sarà l'ultima volta che mi hanno come spettatore.
> Va bene una volta, ma due è troppo.


mi auguro che non vinca Gloria,sarebbe veramente scandaloso


----------



## Raryof (6 Marzo 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Massari sarebbe ottimo. Mi piacerebbe anche quel tedesco/austriaco cattivissimo, non ricordo il nome.
> 
> Ma se come l'anno scorso la finale sarà una farsa, e faranno vincere di nuovo il concorrente peggiore (la barista antipatica, salvata in tutti i modi possibili perchè personaggio) solo per ragioni di audience, sarà l'ultima volta che mi hanno come spettatore.
> Va bene una volta, ma due è troppo.



Se non vince la bella Cristina è uno scandalo, vedo l'ennesima finale femminile però, il ragazzino è troppo irrequieto per arrivare i finale...


----------



## Jaqen (7 Marzo 2017)

Valerio purtroppo non vincerà


----------



## VonVittel (7 Marzo 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Massari sarebbe ottimo. Mi piacerebbe anche quel tedesco/austriaco cattivissimo, non ricordo il nome.
> 
> Ma se come l'anno scorso la finale sarà una farsa, e faranno vincere di nuovo il concorrente peggiore (la barista antipatica, salvata in tutti i modi possibili perchè personaggio) solo per ragioni di audience, sarà l'ultima volta che mi hanno come spettatore.
> Va bene una volta, ma due è troppo.



Considerando inoltre che quest'anno abbiamo una concorrente più acida e più cattiva di quella dell'anno scorso (e ce ne vuole). In più non ha la storia strappalacrime a trascinarla in fondo, ha lasciato il marito ed è andata a convivere con un altro dopo una settimana, dai... È una poco di buono e non è neanche un granché in cucina, visti i disastri che ha combinato a volte. 
Ma niente, questa va avanti, e quando era oggettivamente per chiunque la peggiore, si mettono a dire che nessuno veniva eliminato in quella puntata.

A questo punto devo pensare che la "signorina" per farsi raccomandare deve aver "lavorato" tanto


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2017)

*Di masterchef se ne parla qui-*-) http://www.milanworld.net/masterche...016-tv-sky-giudici-e-concorrenti-vt42353.html


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Marzo 2017)

Se mettono Iginio Massari i concorrenti manco si presentano per la paura per quanto è severo.
Quello è peggio di Darth Sidious di Star Wars lol


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Marzo 2017)

Massari è troppo specializzato. Quanto ne sa di cucina?


----------



## Doctore (9 Marzo 2017)

metteranno un personaggio alla cracco donna o uomo che sia...massari non è un noto pasticcere?Non dico che non capisca nulla in cucina sulla parte salata eh...ma sarebbe la persona giusta visto che i dolci non sono tanto considerati?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Marzo 2017)

Non so se scherzasse, ma Bastianich in conferenza stampa ha sparato l'ipotesi Ramsay Gordon, sperano che si liberi


----------



## de sica (10 Marzo 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non so se scherzasse, ma Bastianich in conferenza stampa ha sparato l'ipotesi Ramsay Gordon, sperano che si liberi



Se prendono Gordom, ma mi sembra difficile visto i suoi tanti impegni, ci sarà veramente da ridere la prossima stagione


----------



## Raryof (10 Marzo 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non so se scherzasse, ma Bastianich in conferenza stampa ha sparato l'ipotesi Ramsay Gordon, sperano che si liberi



Quello sarebbe veramente un colpaccio.
Se Skin ha fatto la giudice qui in Italia può farlo anche lui.


----------



## Doctore (12 Marzo 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non so se scherzasse, ma Bastianich in conferenza stampa ha sparato l'ipotesi Ramsay Gordon, sperano che si liberi



ma lo sa l italiano?


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Aprile 2017)

*Ufficiale: il quarto giudice sarà Antonia Klugmann, prima donna a ricoprire questo ruolo.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Aprile 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Ufficiale: il quarto giudice sarà Antonia Klugmann, prima donna a ricoprire questo ruolo.*



Bah...


----------



## Raryof (19 Aprile 2017)

Una bella sventola no eh?


----------

